# SWORDFISHING SEMINAR AT SURFSIDE MARINA MARCH 19th



## broadonrod

*WE WILL BE POSTING MORE DETAILS SOON*. THE DAY WILL START OUT WITH LUNCH STARTING AROUND *12:OOPM* NOON, FOLLOWED BY THE *BOOBY TRAP FISHING TEAM* and Guest *RJ BOYLE OF SOUTH FLORIDA* KNOWN AS ONE OF IF NOT THE BEST SWORDFISHERMEN ON THE EAST COAST, TACKLE SHOP OWNER, AND MARINE ARTIST ALSO KNOW FOR SWORDFISH ART (PAINTED BILLS).... WE WILL BE COMPARING SWORDFISHING TECHNIQUES USED IN TEXAS AND FLORIDA ON *DAYTIME AND NIGHT TIME SWORDFISHING*.... FOR EXAMPLE: RIGGING SEVERAL KINDS OF SWORDFISHING BAITS FOR DAY AND NIGHT FISHING, MAKING LEADERS FOR DAY AND NIGHT FISHING, MAKING SEVERAL DIFFERENT HOOK SET FOR DIFFERENT TYPES OF BAITS, WHAT LIGHTS WE USE, WHAT KIND OF HOOKS WE DO BEST ON, OUR FAVORITE BAITS FOR DAY AND NIGHT FISHING, WHAT DEPTHS HAVE BEEN THE MOST PRODUCTIVE, GPS #s TO OVER 300 SWORDFISH CATCHES, MOON PHASES, HOW WE SET UP OUR SPREAD FOR SWORDS AT NIGHT AND HOW WE DROP TO BOTTOM DURING THE DAY FOR SWORDS AND MUCH MUCH MORE.... *THERE WILL BE A KIDS FISHING TURN. FOLLOWING THE SEMINAR FOR 1 HOUR.* THE AWARDS FOR THE LARGEST 3 FISH CAUGHT IN THE AREA DEIGNATED IN THE MARINA SHOULD BE AT AROUND 4:30 AND THEN THE MAIN EVENT...... WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A DRAWING FOR ONE PERSON THAT WILL BE INVITED ON A FISHING TRIP ON THE BOOBY TRAP !!! MANY OTHER ITEMS WILL BE GIVEN IN THE DRAWING WE HAVE SOME SWORDFISHING TACKLE, A GPS, AND MUCH MORE... ALL THE BENIFITS PROFITS WILL GO TO A DISABLE VETRANS PROGRAM AS IT STANDS NOW WE ARE JUST WAITING ON AN ANSWER FROM THEM HOPFULLY IN THE MORNING....*RJ IS BRINGING LOTS OF SWORDFISHING TACKLE YOU MAY PURCHASE AT THE EVENT ALONG WITH SEVERAL PAINTED SWORDFISH BILLS...* IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN BEING A SPONSER OF THE EVEN PLEASE CALL SHERRY AT SURFSIDE MARINA... IF YOU PLAN ON ATTENDING PLEASE ASLO CALL THE MARINA AND RSVP IT WOULD HELP ON GETTING AND IDEA HOW MUCH FOOD WILL NEED TO BE CATERED. FOLLOWING THE SEMINAR WE ARE ALSO GIVING A FEW MINUTES TO GRANT AND I CAPT (AHAB) *ON TILE FISHING ABOUT BAIT , DEPTHS, AND GOOD AREAS TO FIND THEM WHILE YOUR ALREADY ON THE SWORD GROUNDS......*THIS IS NOT THE FORMAL POST FOR THE BENEFIT BUT I WANTED TO GET IT OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE...IT WILL BE 20.00 FOR ADULTS AND 5.00 FOR KIDS WINNERS OF THE DRAWING MUST BE 18 OR OLDER *BUT **THE KIDS TOURN. IS FREE SPONSERED BY HOLDEN ROOFING WE WILL FURNISH ALL THE KIDS FISHING TACKLE,BAIT ,AND TROPHIES*. *SURFSIDE MARINA # 979-230-9400* ....WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE IT SHOULD BE FUN FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY......... AND THERE SHOULD BE ALOT MORE SWORDFISH CAUGHT THIS SEASON WE WILL POST THE LINKS TO THE SEMINAR SOON.. DON'T MISS IT WE ARE GIVING IT ALL UP !!!!!!!!!!THANKS BRETT (CAPT. AHAB) CAPT.JEFF, CAPT. TRAVIS, CAPT. BILL, AND CAPT. SHAYNE (dotcom) Ps THE 20.00 ADULTS AND THE 5.00 FOR THE KIDS WILL GETS YOU IN THE DRAWING, THE KIDS TURN. ,LUNCH AND SEMINAR....:doowapsta


----------



## lowrey04

Funny you posted this. I was wondering last week if y'all were going to do this. Looking forward to it. Much appreciated. 

Brad


----------



## broadonrod

*ME, BILL ,TRAVIS, AND RJ IN FLORIDA*

DAYTIME SWORDS!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*VIDEO OF SWORDFISHING ON THE BOOBY TRAP*


----------



## broadonrod

*SUPER SLAM*


----------



## broadonrod

*SWORDFISHING VIDEO FROM LAST SEASON*


----------



## broadonrod

*FLORIDAS DL GOES FISHING ON THE BOOBY TRAP LOL*


----------



## broadonrod

*THE BOOBY TRAP CREW DAYTIME SWORDFISHING*


----------



## donaken

*wouldn't miss it!!*

Rest assured we will be there.....excellent idea...Don't hesitate to let us know what we can do to help.... in any way....will there be a silent auction? 
ken:doowapsta


----------



## "dotcom"

I'm excited and look forward to meeting many of my fellow 2 coolers!!!

capt shayne dot com


----------



## broadonrod

donaken said:


> Rest assured we will be there.....excellent idea...Don't hesitate to let us know what we can do to help.... in any way....will there be a silent auction?
> ken:doowapsta


 Ill talk yo Sherry about it I do know there will be lots of raffle items along with the door prize drawing.... Illl give her a call my brother....


----------



## El Carnicero

Awe man the same day I'm gonna be whooping them boys at the 2cool bbq cookoff!


----------



## broadonrod

El Carnicero said:


> Awe man the same day I'm gonna be whooping them boys at the 2cool bbq cookoff!


Sorry to hear that my brother send your fishing buddies....


----------



## sea sick

broadonrod said:


> Sorry to hear that my brother send your fishing buddies....


Or better yet,have your seminar at the cook off :cheers:


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore

Sounds like a great idea, I can guaranty me and my fishing buddies will be there!


----------



## broadonrod

sea sick said:


> Or better yet,have your seminar at the cook off :cheers:


The Marina has ask us to do the seminar and they have really worked hard on getting all of this together. It is going to be a blast I wish it fell on another weekend for all the cooking guys.... The kids fishing tournament is going to be there in the marina. Wish we would have known about the cook off on the same weekend... Anyway im sure they will both be fun and we are going to raise as much money as we can for the disable vets... We have alot of sponsers coming on board to set up tables and donate lots of (2cool PRIZES) LOL hope to see all of you guys that can make it... Once again we really need to get an idea how many are attending so give the marina a call or post and let us know we have already had about 200 confirm and have not even got the word out yet!!!!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab Marina # 979-230-9400 ask for Sherry


----------



## StarlinMarlin

My wife and I will be there along with our little fisherman Chase Marlin Starling! He will really enjoy the kids fishing tournament! I hope everyone that that can attend does, it will be a great learning experience for everyone that wants to learn or "broaden" ther knowledge on sword fishing! The proceeds go to a great cause too! I know that Brett and his wife Monica do a lot on there own towards helping the VA, and it is a great oppritunity for others to help as well.


----------



## aggieangler09

I just wanna get tight!!!! Y'all this event is for anyone and everyone who has ever wanted to learn how to swordfish (and a bit of tilefishing) or learn the best techniques and methods for catching them down here....Don't Miss It!!!!

-Grant


----------



## REELING 65

Real nice photo's!


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> My wife and I will be there along with our little fisherman Chase Marlin Starling! He will really enjoy the kids fishing tournament! I hope everyone that that can attend does, it will be a great learning experience for everyone that wants to learn or "broaden" ther knowledge on sword fishing! The proceeds go to a great cause too! I know that Brett and his wife Monica do a lot on there own towards helping the VA, and it is a great oppritunity for others to help as well.


 Lookin foward to seeing yall there my brother....... Capt Ahab


----------



## rooney

Darn, I wasted all those years trying to learn how to fish on the water, and all I needed to do was go to a seminar. Oh well, at least I had a good time trying.


----------



## Highflier

Outstanding!!!
Will be there for sure.


----------



## Kenner21

right in the middle of my set of 4 nights, doh!


----------



## broadonrod

Hate to hear that ... Maybe a sick day? LOL Hope something changes so you can make it .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kenner21

The fishing flu can be bad that time of year :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Just called and said he is in as a sponser and will be donating to the benifit and setting up a table to answer any questions yall may have!!! And is going to furnish a map for us to use in the seminar....Thank you Tom for participating!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Just called and said he is in as a sponser and will be donating to the benifit and setting up a table to answer any questions yall may have!!! And is going to furnish a map for us to use in the seminar....Thank you Tom for participating!!! Capt. Ahab


Here is one he helped put us on... Only Rory would give the shirt off his back to a fish but it was his first daytime sword LOL.


----------



## broadonrod

Capt. Jeff will be making leaders and rigging baits with me during the seminar.... Thanks Capt. Jeff.... You have been the best we have ever had on the BOOBY TRAP... Thanks Capt. Ahab And congrats on top Capt of the year with THE HBGFC....


----------



## Michael Shindle

A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


----------



## broadonrod

Michael Shindle said:


> A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


 Your not catching alot of fish in Enchanted Rock during the week and your sure not catching swordfish in SanAntonio on the weekends so all I have to say is go catch you a large mouth oh you already have one!!! Thanks for the suport on the disable VETs my friend... Greatly appretiated !!!:rotfl:
Now leave us to the fishing and you get back to the b###ing... I guess the kids are going to whipe out the hardhead population that day too.. LOL Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Michael Shindle said:


> A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


So it bothers some people to teach others how to catch fish.. WOW!


----------



## broadonrod

Is now a sponser and I they will have a table set up too. Thanks for the donated Items Chris and Mike Galti !!!!! Look for them at the BOOBY TRAP... Docked at Surfside Marina the day of the Seminar..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

_Boudreault Marine Electronics, LLC_ Is now a sponser and is donating a GPS to the benifit.. Thanks Ali for your suport....You can see them at their booth at the marina to answer any questions you may have on marine electronics.. *The disabled VETS sponsers are stepping up to the plate...* Thanks again Guys for the donations. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*Big Game Baits* is now a Sponser... Donating some rigged swordfish baits. DL is out of South Florida and an avid Swordfishermen. He riggs really good stuff and does it all himself... Thanks Capt. Luis for the donation... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kenner21

Michael Shindle said:


> A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


Make sure to show up and tell all those red necks how you feel!! :texasflag


----------



## sea sick

Michael Shindle said:


> A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


Either your just trolled up the Boobytrap and got tight! Or your the dude watchn folks catch fish on tv,wishing you could do that.

And when you say many people,would that be you.

I'm sure the seminar will have a nice turn out,hope the cook off folks have a good showing as well. Thanks for your time and effort on helping a few ******** with boats catch a few broads.


----------



## donaken

*hill country *******....*

Not sure how to do the quote box.....but Capt Ahab....your previous comment regarding concerns about certain individuals reproducing seems very fitting......what a flake.....keep up the good work!!
kp


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Sounds like a great event Bret and Sherry is fired up about it! I look forward to meeting some new friends and seeing some of my old ******* clown buddies. I welcome the company out on the hills and they might even return my hail -LOL

Cheers:brew2:,
Black Pearl II
Standing bye on 68


----------



## broadonrod

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Sounds like a great event Bret and Sherry is fired up about it! I look forward to meeting some new friends and seeing some of my old ******* clown buddies. I welcome the company out on the hills and they might even return my hail -LOL
> 
> Cheers:brew2:,
> Black Pearl II
> Standing bye on 68


 That is funny, and look foward to seeing the BLACK PEARL FISHING TEAM on th 19th. Over... LOl Capt Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Just got 2 more sponsers !!!! I will post them when I get their Logos. Im ready to get the boat back in the water.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

donaken said:


> Rest assured we will be there.....excellent idea...Don't hesitate to let us know what we can do to help.... in any way....will there be a silent auction?
> ken:doowapsta


 I think we are getting enough donated that we will prob. have the silent auction.. Good Idea.... We should have alot of tackle,and all kinds of stuff coming to the table. THERE ARE A LOT OF GREAT PEOPLE WE ARE MEETING OUT THERE...*ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO THE DIABLED VETS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL SHERRY AT 979-230-9400... *And we still are going to need everyone to take the time to call to *RSVP* so we can at least get close on the amount of food or we are just going to have to wing it and serve food until it runs out. We are offering food as part of the ticket price but it looks like its going to turn out first come first serve if we dont know how many are coming...This thing is growing fast we are already figureing as of now over 200 and what we are hearing it looks like that could double or triple realy easy.. *SO PLEASE RSVP TO SHERRY AT 979-230-9400 THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE SUPORT AND I PROMISE WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO GET EVERYONE TIGHT ON SWORDS SUCKAS..... CAPT. AHAB *


----------



## broadonrod

*RJ Boyle* will be a sponser also and is donating some swordfishing tackle.. Thanks RJ. http://rjboylestudios.com/index.php


----------



## broadonrod

Another BIG THANKS TO *MONT* for helping us help the Diables VETS.. on this great place... *2coolfishing.com Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Maybe you could consider helping these guys out next year...

ttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=320688

There are a few of us on this site that help them out with money, gift donations and time. Very worthy cause. There are a couple of guys who are the main players that hunt on the ranch I run. All outstanding people when the sheep aren't around...LOL Tight lines!


----------



## El Carnicero

broadonrod said:


> Sorry to hear that my brother send your fishing buddies....


Looks like ill get to meet you now Capt!


----------



## Bird

What a great opportunity, thanks Capts, crews and sponsors. Will try to get our full crew to the seminar. As a fisherman and a vet, thanks again.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

RJ does an awesome job on the swordfish bill art! Check out his work on his web site. 
Bret, you need to bring the bill he did for you from the nickel and display it. ( nickel he##, that beast was over 600!

http://http://www.rjboylestudios.com/swordfish_bills.php


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> RJ does an awesome job on the swordfish bill art! Check out his work on his web site.
> Bret, you need to bring the bill he did for you from the nickel and display it. ( nickel he##, that beast was over 600!
> 
> http://http://www.rjboylestudios.com/swordfish_bills.php


 *http://rjboylestudios.com/index.php*


----------



## broadonrod

*Surfside Marina News Letter*

:doowapsta*SWORDFISH SEMINAR**AT SURFSIDE MARINA*

*MARCH 19TH AT 12 P.M.*​
*







*

A *Swordfishing Seminar *will be held and accommodated by* Surfside Marina *at 12:00 pm on *March 19, 2011*​
*T*he_ Booby Trap Fishing Team_ will give a presentation covering all bases from rigging baits,making leaders, making hook sets, rigging a harpoon, tackle recommendations, a How-To on handing crank and electric reels, preparing caught fish for the long ride home and much more. The seminar will cover *daytime and nighttime swordfishing* in the Gulf. The team will also go over tile fishing techniques including water depth, bait and rigging, to help anyone wanting to take advantage of the great bottom-fishing opportunity while hanging around the swordfishing grounds_._

The Booby Trap Crew began swordfishing in the late 1980s and still chooses the swordfish as their target variety over any other. They are currently working on a feature with *Sport Fishing Magazine*on swordfishing Texas. The Booby Trap Crew has caught over 300 swordfish and currently holds the unrestricted gear *State-Record, 342-lb. *Swordfish. The team caught their biggest swordfish, which broke the 600-lb. mark, while visiting Florida last March. After returning to Texas, they went on to break another record: *8 daytime swordfish *in one day. They also hold the State-Record pomfret, which they caught last season while day-dropping for swords. The Booby Trap has been awarded top boat, top Captain and top angler. The crew have run in the HBGFC for the last 4 years and recorded the first-ever Super Grand Slam in the Gulf of Mexico. The Booby Trap Team - Booby Trap Owner Brett Holden, Capt. Jeff Wilson, Capt. Shayne, Bill Thurber and Travis Joyce - will answer audience questions about their swordfishing experiences. 

*G**uest speaker RJ Boyle of South Florida* will also speak at the seminar, comparing Florida techniques with those of the Booby Trap Team. *RJ *needs no introduction: He is known worldwide as one of the bestswordfisherman to ever pick up a rod. He is also a tackle shop owner and swordfish-bill artist who recently was featured in an article on daytime swordfishing in* Marlin Magazine*. *RJ* will display some of his painted swordfish bills and have available a variety of daytime and nighttime swordfishing tackle for purchase at the seminar. 

There will be a drawing held at the seminar, and one lucky ticket-holding guest will win an opportunity to be invited as a guest aboard The Booby Trap (52-ft. Viking Express) on one of their swordfishing adventures. (Must be at least 18 years of age and present to win. Normal duration of these trips is 3-5 days offshore.) Other prize items include swordfishing tackle, Booby Trap t-shirts, Surfside Marina t- shirts and much more.

The goal of the seminar is to help fellow fishermen and women accomplish their fishing goals and to promote one of the fastest-growing offshore fishing challenges...

*Catching swordfish in Texas.*​
_Hope to see you there!_​
*DATES TO REMEMBER*​
*February 25th-26th*
*Gulf Coast Fishing Team Tournament *at _Surfside Marina_
*7:00pm* Captain's Meeting Friday, February 25th 
*6:00am* Fishing Starts Saturday, February 26th 
*4:30pm* Weigh-In ends & Award Ceremony begins
For more information call _Kevin Fitzpatrick_ at 832-225-2081 or email him [email protected]

*March 19th at 12:00pm *
*"Swordfish Seminar"*
Held at _Surfside Marina_ - Hosted by _Brett Holden & The Booby Trap Fishing Team and RJ Boyles_
Cost: 20.00 per person/5.00 for kids under 12 (must be accompanied by a parent) lunch included. Drawings for prizes throughout the event & Grand Prize Drawing - "GUEST ON THE BOOBY TRAP" for one lucky winner. Must be 18 or older and present to win.
Proceeds will be donated to Disabled Veterans of America

*Noon*
*12:00pm* Lunch served (while supply lasts)
*1:00pm *Seminar followed by a Tilefish Demonstration
*3:15pm - 4:15pm* "Kids Fun-Fishing Tournament" Sponsored by _*Holden Roofing *_No cost to enter! Biggest 3 fish caught in 45 minutes will win a Trophy and T-Shirt 
*4:30pm *Awards for "Kids Tournament" and Drawing for Grand Prize

Register by calling 979-230-9400

Seating is limited

More details on prizes to follow​
*April 9, 2011 at noon *
_*"Surfside Marina's*_* 3rd Annual Anniversary *
*& Crawfish Cook-Off** " *
Get a team together. _Surfside Marina_ supplies the crawfish and each team is responsible for whatever they want to add to the pot. To reserve a spot for your team or if you have any questions please call 979-230-9400. Everyone is welcome to join the fun!!!!

Surfside Marina Team
979-230-9400

www.surfside-marina.com


----------



## broadonrod

Bird said:


> What a great opportunity, thanks Capts, crews and sponsors. Will try to get our full crew to the seminar. As a fisherman and a vet, thanks again.


Thank You my brother and looking foward to meeting you there!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple pics of RJ with some daytime swords...


----------



## wacker

Cono!!!!!!


----------



## lucas_shane

You know I find it VERY SAD that there are actually people against this : (
So maybe you dont like the thought of somebody givin up some HARD earned HIGH dollar exp. Keep it to yourself.

If nothing else go by and drop off your $20 bucks and leave !! After all this is supporting the ones that help make this a FREE COUNTRY and help keep us all SAFE !!!

Bret and ALL THE OTHERS I would like to say my hats off to you guys and gals !!!
Several of my family have served the the great USA. My baby couison is in Afganistan as we speak. He is on his 3rd tour and said he has no regrets and will go again if needed. He leaves behind a wife and 2 kids to help US stay safe.

I wish I wasnt so far away or Id be there !!! If for nothing else to hear a bunch of pros talk about what we all love and to bring the wife and kiddo along to fish and have a family outing !!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FOLKS !!!

Luke


----------



## broadonrod

lucas_shane said:


> You know I find it VERY SAD that there are actually people against this : (
> So maybe you dont like the thought of somebody givin up some HARD earned HIGH dollar exp. Keep it to yourself.
> 
> If nothing else go by and drop off your $20 bucks and leave !! After all this is supporting the ones that help make this a FREE COUNTRY and help keep us all SAFE !!!
> 
> Bret and ALL THE OTHERS I would like to say my hats off to you guys and gals !!!
> Several of my family have served the the great USA. My baby couison is in Afganistan as we speak. He is on his 3rd tour and said he has no regrets and will go again if needed. He leaves behind a wife and 2 kids to help US stay safe.
> 
> I wish I wasnt so far away or Id be there !!! If for nothing else to hear a bunch of pros talk about what we all love and to bring the wife and kiddo along to fish and have a family outing !!
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FOLKS !!!
> 
> Luke


Wish you could make it my brother I see you on here alot and know you have the same kind of passion for the sport as we do. Ive seen you post and was looking foward to meeting you. Thanks for the reply and try your best to make it if you can.... Capt Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> Cono!!!!!!


Yes sir... CONO!!! Let me explain... LOL Hope yall can make it...


----------



## creepingsquid

Looking foward to meeting all you 2coolers. Should be a good time and for a good cause. Capt. Jeff


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> I think we are getting enough donated that we will prob. have the silent auction.. Good Idea.... We should have alot of tackle,and all kinds of stuff coming to the table. THERE ARE A LOT OF GREAT PEOPLE WE ARE MEETING OUT THERE...*ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO THE DIABLED VETS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL SHERRY AT 979-230-9400... *And we still are going to need everyone to take the time to call to *RSVP* so we can at least get close on the amount of food or we are just going to have to wing it and serve food until it runs out. We are offering food as part of the ticket price but it looks like its going to turn out first come first serve if we dont know how many are coming...This thing is growing fast we are already figureing as of now over 200 and what we are hearing it looks like that could double or triple realy easy.. *SO PLEASE RSVP TO SHERRY AT 979-230-9400 THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE SUPORT AND I PROMISE WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO GET EVERYONE TIGHT ON SWORDS SUCKAS..... CAPT. AHAB *


Please RSVP...Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*Surfiside Marina News Letter*

*SWORDFISH SEMINAR AT SURFSIDE MARINA*

*March 19, 2011 at 12:00 PM*
*Location: Surfside Marina*

Swordfishing Seminar will be held and accommodated by Surfside Marina at 12:00 pm on March 19, 2011 The Booby Trap Fishing Team will give a presentation covering all bases from rigging baits, making leaders, making hook sets, rigging a harpoon, tackle recommendations, a How-To on handing crank and electric reels, preparing caught fish for the long ride home and much more. The seminar will cover daytime and nighttime swordfishing in the Gulf. The team will also go over tile fishing techniques including water depth, bait and rigging, to help anyone wanting to take advantage of the great bottom-fishing opportunity while hanging around the swordfishing grounds. The Booby Trap Crew began swordfishing in the late 1980s and still chooses the swordfish as their target variety over any other. They are currently working on a feature with Sport Fishing Magazine on swordfishing Texas. The Booby Trap Crew has caught over 300 swordfish and currently holds the unrestricted gear State-Record, 342-lb. Swordfish. The team caught their biggest swordfish, which broke the 600-lb. mark, while visiting Florida last March. After returning to Texas, they went on to break another record: 8 daytime swordfish in one day. They also hold the State-Record pomfret, which they caught last season while day-dropping for swords. The Booby Trap has been awarded top boat, top Captain and top angler. The crew have run in the HBGFC for the last 4 years and recorded the first-ever Super Grand Slam in the Gulf of Mexico. The Booby Trap Team - Booby Trap Owner Brett Holden, Capt. Jeff Wilson, Capt. Shayne, Bill Thurber and Travis Joyce - will answer audience questions about their swordfishing experiences. Guest speaker RJ Boyle of South Florida will also speak at the seminar, comparing Florida techniques with those of the Booby Trap Team. RJ needs no introduction: He is known worldwide as one of the best swordfisherman to ever pick up a rod. He is also a tackle shop owner and swordfish-bill artist who recently was featured in an article on daytime swordfishing in Marlin Magazine. RJ will display some of his painted swordfish bills and have available a variety of daytime and nighttime swordfishing tackle for purchase at the seminar. There will be a drawing held at the seminar, and one lucky ticket-holding guest will win an opportunity to be invited as a guest aboard The Booby Trap (52-ft. Viking Express) on one of their swordfishing adventures. (Must be at least 18 years of age and present to win. Normal duration of these trips is 3-5 days offshore.) Other prize items include swordfishing tackle, Booby Trap t-shirts, Surfside Marina t- shirts and much more. The goal of the seminar is to help fellow fishermen and women accomplish their fishing goals and to promote one of the fastest-growing offshore fishing challenges... Catching swordfish in Texas. Hope to see you there! March 19th at 12:00pm "Swordfish Seminar" Held at Surfside Marina - Hosted by Brett Holden & The Booby Trap Fishing Team and RJ Boyles Cost: 20.00 per person/5.00 for kids under 12 (must be accompanied by a parent) lunch included. Drawings for prizes throughout the event & Grand Prize Drawing - "GUEST ON THE BOOBY TRAP" for one lucky winner. Must be 18 or older and present to win. Proceeds will be donated to Disabled Veterans of America Noon 12:00pm Lunch served (while supply lasts) 1:00pm Seminar followed by a Tilefish Demonstration 3:15pm - 4:15pm "Kids Fun-Fishing Tournament" Sponsored by Holden Roofing No cost to enter! Biggest 3 fish caught in 45 minutes will win a Trophy and T-Shirt 4:30pm Awards for "Kids Tournament" and Drawing for Grand Prize Register by calling 979-230-9400Seating is limited More details on prizes to follow


----------



## High Hopes

Michael Shindle said:


> A seminar? So ******* clowns with a boat ride can pillage the fishery before you help close it? You are an idiot for doing this, and many people feel this way...


What does your ---- not stink? Who are you? A bunch of red necks and all kinds of people have DIED to give you the freedoms you have, the freedom to be able to go fishing. These guys are putting on a seminar that benefits disabled vets, that fight to keep this country safe, you make me sick, I can't believe that you actually posted something this ignorant and negative.
A few recreational guys are not going to catch enough sword fish to close the fishery. 
Are the sword fish just for you? Just for special you to go catch and no one else? 
These guys are putting on an event to bring some fishermen together for a good cause.
What makes you so high and mighty? What makes you better than a red neck or whoever else? You sound pretty *********** selfish to me, and I think a lot of people feel this way.....


----------



## broadonrod

I have been talking with many of my sales reps at Holden Roofing about putting the word out and just thought I would let yall know, these are some great guys . They have all come together and are taking a half a day off to put out door hangers about the *Disabled VETS Benefit*...from Matagorda- Corpus Christi... We hope to reach the folks down south so help us spread the word... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

We have a new sponsor... Thanks Mike for the banners and the donations supporting our Disabled VETS....! Capt Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09

> I have been talking with many of my sales reps at Holden Roofing about putting the word out and just thought I would let yall know, these are some great guys . They have all come together and are taking a half a day off to put out door hangers about the *Disabled VETS Benefit*...from Matagorda- Corpus Christi... We hope to reach the folks down south so help us spread the word... Thanks Brett


Its been a great opportunity to reach out to some awesome individuals!!! Y'all if you can't show up, at least think of making a donation to the Vets...We could really make a huge impact for these individuals and I can't think of a better way to honor them. Lets GEt TIGHT!!! March 19th!! Be There!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FOUND THIS ON YOUTUBE AND SURE HOPE TO SEE THIS LITTLE FELLA AT THE KIDS FISHING TOURN....



* :biggrin: HE SAYS IT ALL!*


----------



## creepingsquid

Picked up 2 new sponsors Pier 30 and Kirby Marine. It's not hard when it's for a good cause. Capt. Jeff


----------



## broadonrod

*We have a new sponsor !!!*

Bait Masters just Emailed me and said they would be donating several different things... Bait, Shirts, etc........ Thanks Guys for the donation and helping out our DISABLED VETS !!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another pic of RJ BOYLE and JOHN his mate with another nice sword!!!! I have some more pics john just sent me Ill post later...


----------



## broadonrod

aggieangler09 said:


> Its been a great opportunity to reach out to some awesome individuals!!! Y'all if you can't show up, at least think of making a donation to the Vets...We could really make a huge impact for these individuals and I can't think of a better way to honor them. Lets GEt TIGHT!!! March 19th!! Be There!!!


 I spoke with Grant earlier and he is going to make several tilefish rigs as a donation for the benefit to raffle off or put in the silent auction... I will through in the 2lb wieghts my brother. Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Found these pics of Capt. Bill the man that got me hooked on swordfishing... I think we were arguing over where to drop when the pics were taken LOL.. Any way Capt. Bill will be at the semenar talking about how he managed to catch swordfish in the gulf when people said, there were no more. I have always looked up to Bill as one of the best fishermen I have ever met and very proud to have him a part of the Booby Trap team... I have seen Bill run 100 miles offshore in a 25' boston whaler by him self and bring 200-300lb swords to the dock a few different times.. Thanks Bill for being part of the semenar and the Disabled Vets benefit.....


----------



## broadonrod

*Just got a PM from* *Coastal Outfitters* and he is putting together some items to donate to the *DISABLED VETS benefit*... Thank You my brother and _*hope to see you there*_!!!!!!!!!! Capt Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*(Will Drost) the photographer* that did the 2 swordfishing trips with us for *Sportfishing Magazine* is fowarding his *donation* and looks like he is going to make the Benefit himself.... Looking foward to having some Great pics Will.... LOL Thanks again _*Will*_ and lets *GET TIGHT* one more time before the dead line hits for more pics in the article, and thanks for the donation and becoming a great new friend of mine and the entire Booby Trap Crew...... Capt. Ahab _PS. Will you got your picture taken when you weren't looking LOL_


----------



## broadonrod

creepingsquid said:


> Picked up 2 new sponsors *Pier 30* and *Kirby Marine*. It's not hard when it's for a good cause. Capt. Jeff


 Thanks Jeff for getting out there and spreading the word and *Thank You Kirby and Pier 30 for you donations......... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

I have had several people ask if they could win the drawing to be a* guest on the Booby Trap for a swordfishing trip.* You will have to be _present at the drawing to win..._ Sorry but thats how we have it written on all of the adds we have put out... Hope to see most of you there and if you can't make it tell your friends !!!! Here is a pic of the boat and some pics of the kind of fish we hope to catch on the trip... Thanks Capt, Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09

Found some good marlin lures that I'm gonna give for the silent auction...was thinking it would be a great idea if anyone had any used tackle (reels, rods, lures, pliers, etc....) in good condition that they were thinking about getting rid of to donate them if they wanted to the silent auction...that would be really cool to see what kind of tackle collection we could create through this!!!!

Grant


----------



## broadonrod

*Don Savage with Savage Rods* just called and said he is going to donate a rod to the Disabled VET benefit !!!! *Thanks Don for the suport ! *Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

aggieangler09 said:


> Found some good marlin lures that I'm gonna give for the silent auction...was thinking it would be a great idea if anyone had any used tackle (reels, rods, lures, pliers, etc....) in good condition that they were thinking about getting rid of to donate them if they wanted to the silent auction...that would be really cool to see what kind of tackle collection we could create through this!!!!
> 
> Grant


:ac550: *Good idea Grant* we had a few people offer some cool tackle today... We should have a really good raffle and silent auction... I think we have a set of used 50 class stand up rods going to be donated too.. Lots of Lures and custom rigged tackle like windon leaders, Custom hook sets, swordfish leaders, I will make a list of what kind of thing we are getting in with more detail later this week. *Thank all of you that are donating these items small or large they all count toward raising the money for the D.A.V. :flag: I will keep trying until the end we cant have to much.... ! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

http://www.kristv.com/videoplayer/?video_id=10660 *Check this video out and see if this doesn't make you feel good about helping the guys and gals that have helped us! This was on the 10:00pm news last night in Corpus Christy Tx.  Capt. Ahab*


----------



## creepingsquid

Wow Brett,that's what I call stepping up to the plate. Proud to be part of the crew.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Sweet!


----------



## broadonrod

A friend of mine I haven't seen in a long while just called and said he is going to donate a *fishing trip for 4 on his 34' Ocean Master (offshore)* for _*king, ling, and snapper*_.. Ill get the rest of the details from him in the morning and post more about the trip in the pm ..... *THANKS MARK FOR THE DONATION!!!! Capt Ahab :flag:*


----------



## Demetri

*Surfside*

Sounds like the event is coming together.

www.reeldown.com


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance:Grant* *Lutz* one of our Holden Roofing Sales reps and a great fisherman has *donated a trip on his boat "JUSTIFIED". It is a 33' Contender and a fish catching machine!!!!* *He is donateing a 1 day trip for 2 people to fish for (Tile Fish, Grouper, Wahoo, Mahi, and Billfish...* This young man and his crew are great guys and very good fishermen... *Thanks Grant for the donation and the suport !!!!* We are getting some really great auction and raffle items. *Thanks Capt. Ahab :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *:dance:Grant* *Lutz* one of our Holden Roofing Sales reps and a great fisherman has *donated a trip on his boat "JUSTIFIED". It is a 33' Contender and a fish catching machine!!!!* *He is donateing a 1 day trip for 2 people to fish for (Tile Fish, Grouper, Wahoo, Mahi, and Billfish...* This young man and his crew are great guys and very good fishermen... *Thanks Grant for the donation and the suport !!!!* We are getting some really great auction and raffle items. *Thanks Capt. Ahab :flag:*


 Here is a pic of Grants boat! Grant is also going to *donate some Marlin lures, windon leaders, and some tilefish rigs he is rigging up as I am posting...* Thanks Grant again my brother... Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

All of the poles for the kids fishing tournament came in today* ( all 100 of them)* LOL. I wish we knew how many kids we are going to have... I guess *(Capt.Jeff) and (dot com) have some rigging to do LOL*. .* Don't forget to tell all your friends about the kids tournament that will be held in the Marina all bait, and tackle will be furnished for the kids!!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## creepingsquid

Thanks Grant that's awesome. 100 POLES! That's a lot of wind-ons.LOL


----------



## broadonrod

*Mark Budzise of **All Type Roofing, *donated a trip on his boat last week to the benefit. Here is a pic of Marks boat.. *34' Ocean Master (JOB #lll ) fully rigged for your offshore adventure*........... This will be a 10 hour trip for 4 people offshore out of Matagorda Tx...... Thanks again Mark for you donation. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Wow!!!* *Mark Budzise with All Type Roofing has donated another item to the Benefit !!!!!!!!* *He is offering a 3 day, 2 night weekend stay at his waterfront house in Matagorda for 6 people, lighted fishing pier, 4 bedrooms, 2 full baths, 2 living areas, big screen Tv,* (no holidays)._* This is a really nice place and once again*_ *THANKS MARK for your donations..... Capt. Ahab:doowapsta*


----------



## broadonrod

Here is what we just recieved from a friend of mine Mike Ryan and* Every Day Heroes*. This man is a Hero himself for all he does for the Veterans.... Look foward to seeing you March the 19th.... :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

We just had *2 more people contact us with more auction and raffle items !!!* I will post them with pics later....and we are getting more and more out state people RSVPing for the *Swordfishing Semenar*... *Capt. Ahab* :work:


----------



## broadonrod

*Mate get knocked overboard by daytime swordfish!!!!! If you come to the Semenar we will explain how not to let this happen to you ! LOL 



 Must See !!!!!! Capt. Ahab:work:*


----------



## lucas_shane

THATS ONE HE WONT SOON FORGET !!!! But he came up with gaff in hand, gotta give a lil credit for that lol


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapstaAnother 2 cooler steps up to the plate!!!!!* *Thanks KEN PORTER for the donation...* *This is cool....* *Ken* *has* *donated a BRONZE (GRAND SLAM) Blue Marlin, White Marlin and a Sailfish..It is from Eagles Nest Art Gallery in Kemah... Thank you Ken for helping out ourEVERY DAY HEROES...and supporting Americas disabled VETS....:work:..!!!!!! Here is a pic of the Bronze.. Anyone that wants to donate something PM or Email me at [email protected] WE STILL NEED MORE!!!!* *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## aggieangler09

I want that!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another donation!!!!!!!* *David Gregory* *another Holden Roofing sales rep.* *and his wife Glenda* *have donated a* *3 day 2 night stay at their water front home in Matagorda Tx. on the Colorado River. The house is 3 bedroom with 4 double beds, 2 bath, huge porch upstairs over looking the river, lighted fishing pier, and a place to tie your boat during your stay!!!! This place is really nice. This is for 6 people. Thanks David and Glenda for donating to the Every Day Heroes ( Disabled VETs Benefit)* *Capt. Ahab* http://www.matagordabay.com/gregory/index.htm


----------



## "dotcom"

This is coming together amazingly well!!! I'm excited to see the impact this will have for our heroes that have sacrificed for us.. also looking forward to seing more boats getting tight!!! catch y'all at the seminar 

Capt Shayne .com


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> All of the poles for the kids fishing tournament came in today* ( all 100 of them)* LOL. I wish we knew how many kids we are going to have... I guess *(Capt.Jeff) and (dot com) have some rigging to do LOL*. .* Don't forget to tell all your friends about the kids tournament that will be held in the Marina all bait, and tackle will be furnished for the kids!!!! Capt. Ahab*


 :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

*:work:We have another Donation !!!!!* *ALL THE WAY FROM FLORIDA..* *SWORDLIGHTS.COM* *has donated 2 Swordlights with the cases !* _*Thanks Jim for the donation and hope the swords are jumping in the boat for you over there in beautiful South Florida...* _*Jim is a great guy and great fisherman. We have fished together several time over the past few years in Florida and looking foward to getting him over here to show him a big Texas Sword.... Thanks again Jim at Swordlight!!!! THESE ARE THE LIGHTS WE HAVE BEEN USING ON THE BOOBY TRAP FOR YEARS...http://www.swordlights.com/  Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapstaAnother Donation!!!* Thank You, *Rory Starling and David Pratka (Viper Well Service)* *They have donated a* *DOVE HUNT FOR 4 PEOPLE* *just out of El Campo Tx. a few minutes south of Houston... I have been hearing about this place for a while. Rory just sent these pics of one of last seasons hunts...* Thanks again *Rory Starling* and *David Pratka (Viper Well Service) *for your donation to The Every Day Heroes (Disabled VETs Benefit).... *We are still looking for raffle and auction items small and large 2coolers PM me or email me at **[email protected]** Look foward to seeing yall on the 19th.... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*THE* *BOOBY TRAP FISHING TEAM* *IS GOING TO* *DONATE SOME DEEP DROP AND SWORDFISHING WEIGHTS.*.... *THESE ARE ALL 2lb CANNON BALLS. WE USE THEM TILE FISHING AND SWORDFISHING AT NIGHT... These are not easy to come by but we have alot so.....Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:spineyes: RJ BOYLE* *has donated some more items !!!* *Check this out !!! RJ is donateing**a painted swordfish bill... You catch your trophy sword ship him your bill and get it back Painted like one of the bills in the pictures below...* *He has done several for the BOOBY TRAP and they will be on display at the semenar....* *We are looking foward to getting him here. He wil be doing the semenar with us on March 19th and will have a table set up with all kinds of swordfishing tackle... http://www.rjboylestudios.com/ * *Thanks Again RJ Boyle ( RJ BOYLE TACKLE )... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*RJ Boyle just called me and said he is also going to donate a HARPOON to the raffle or auction !!!!* *The* *HARPOON* *will be displayed at the semenar. RJ is also donating a couple of other packages.He is going to donate a Swordfishing package with windon leaders, lights, hook sets,and several other items that will have you ready to go on your next swordfishing trip!!!! He is also going to put together a basket full of some of his swordfishing shirts, hats, etc... Thanks RJ Once Again for all of your donations to EVERY DAY HEROES ( Disabled VETs ) This is really coming together......**http://www.rjboylestudios.com/ **Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*This is the group of Disabled VETs we are donating to !!!*


----------



## broadonrod

*I am going to donate a few* *dried out* *SWORDFISH BILLS TO THE KIDS DOOR PRIZES.* *They are not painted but everytime we come to the dock with a sword they are asking for a swordfish bill, well I can't think of a better time to give a few away....* *Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is a pic of one of the* *Swordlights with the case JIM IS DONATING.... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

broadonrod said:


> *I am going to donate a few* *dried out* *SWORDFISH BILLS TO THE KIDS DOOR PRIZES.* *They are not painted but everytime we come to the dock with a sword they are asking for a swordfish bill, well I can't think of a better time to give a few away....* *Capt. Ahab *


That's cool!


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another donation !!!* *Chris Garrett* *another Holden Roofing Rep has donated this Bad *******Swordfish Print*.... *This is one of the finest Swordfish prints I have seen... It is an Al Barnes Print (DEEP HUNTER)* *Thanks Chris for the DONATION to* *Every Day Heroes* *and suporting our Disabled VETs !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

_*:ac550: LP* _*has steped up to the plate... Check out the Donations LP have just made for the raffle or auction !!!!* *Hooks, Lights, Strobes, Leader, and even the Shirts off their back!!! If you are a Swordfisherman or wanting to start, well here you go!!!! *_*They have donated just about everything you need to get started...* _*Thank You very much *_*LP* _*for your donations to** "EVERY DAY HEROES"... Our Florida buddies are really helping out... IF you make it to the semenar you will hear us talking about LP electric reels, we have used several different brands but LP is in my opinion 2nd to none!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

*See an LP 1200 in action..short video Thanks again LP... Capt Ahab* :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *Don Savage with Savage Rods* just called and said he is going to donate a rod to the Disabled VET benefit !!!! *Thanks Don (SAVAGE RODS)for the suport ! *Capt. Ahab


*Don Savage (SAVAGE RODS) just sent me a pic of the rod he is donating. He is donating a Swordfish rod ,130lb class, Standup Rod, American Tackle Blank, American Tackle Guides, he also told me it comes with a LIFE TIME WARRANTY on the blank and the guides !!! Thanks Again Don Savage For your Donation to* *EVERYDAY HEROES !!!* *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*FLOUNDER GIGGING TRIP DONATED BY BILL THURBER !*

*:dance:Bill Thurber* *is also going to help out the* *EVERY DAY HEROES* *by Donating a* *Flounder Gigging Trip for 2 people !!!!! Bill Thurber* *is Part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team and not only a Great Swordfisherman, but he knows where to find the Flounder..* *He will call and let you know when the Gigging gets good and meet you at the boat for a flounder pounding mission...I have been with Bill a few times and it has been a BLAST!!!! All you need to bring is a cooler full of ice and your fishing license and off you go...* *Thanks Bill* *for donating to the EVERYDAY HEROES and Disabled VETs Benefit !!!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*We ordered the kids trophies today for thekids fishing tournament.. They are pretty cool.. We are going to do the tournament in 2 age groups to make it alittle more fair... All the kids get something for participating, and the top 3 from each group will win some really nice trophies... All the kids are going to designated to one area and all fish with the same tackle. We will have their poles rigged all the same and the same bait. This should be a BLAST we are getting alot of feed back on the kids tour. and looks like it going to be fun for the entire family....We will have a group of people helping with the kids tour. so bring all the kids you can find... LOL we will have 100 poles rigged and ready... Capt. Ahab :fish: :bluefish:*


----------



## aggieangler09

Wow what LP alone is donating is incredible...Thats $700+ worth of lights alone!!!! plus line, shirts and hooks?? Thats insane!!! These auction/raffle items are awesome!!! On a sidenote.....on the trip I'm donating I'm guaranteeing 50+ tilefish but from 10+ different spots....The trip is gonna focus on finding multiple good areas by using your electronics that hold quality fish as opposed to just sitting on one spot all day and cranking in fish(don't be that guy lol







). My goal is to make y'all better fishermen not fish crankers LOL.

Grant


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *We ordered the kids trophies today for thekids fishing tournament.. They are pretty cool.. We are going to do the tournament in 2 age groups to make it alittle more fair... All the kids get something for participating, and the top 3 from each group will win some really nice trophies... All the kids are going to designated to one area and all fish with the same tackle. We will have their poles rigged all the same and the same bait. This should be a BLAST we are getting alot of feed back on the kids tour. and looks like it going to be fun for the entire family....We will have a group of people helping with the kids tour. so bring all the kids you can find... LOL we will have 100 poles rigged and ready... Capt. Ahab :fish: :bluefish:*


 :work:


----------



## broadonrod

*Photography Deer Hunt on Part of The Chittim Ranch...*

*Something for the Photographers Live auction item donated by Holden Roofing.This will be a 2 day one night stay at our corporate Deer Lease for2 people... All Meals, lodging, Guide, Blinds, and Transportation around the Ranch is included...**This ranch is loaded with thousands of acres of Monster Bucks, you should also see Javalina, Hogs, and many other wild game animals...* *You will have you own room at the lodge, Big screen TV., Meals around the campfire...* *We will put you within just a few feet of some of, if not the LARGEST FREE RANGE WHITETAILS IN TEXAS... You should have the opportunity to take some amazing pictures or video of deer from the 160"s-200"+ Boone and Crocket.* *Here are just a few Pictures of some of the caliber of bucks you should see on your adventure all of these pictures were taken in one evening...* *The Ranch is located in Maverick co. in Beautiful South Texas.... Suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... Capt. Ahab







*


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another donation I will post more details later*.* Looks like another cool package of Swordfishing and Tile fishing equiptment!!!!!!!* *Thanks Mighty Lights* *for the donation* *and Ill post the entire package later!!! Capt. Ahab  :work:*


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another sponsor!!!* *They are putting together a great package all I can say is WOW!!! *Thanks *Momoi Line I will post more details when we get the entire package pics !!!!! Yall are going to like this one! Thanks for your donations to the EVERYDAY HEROES...*_ Capt. Ahab :doowapsta_


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Wow, the blue water manufactures have really stepped up! LP, Momoi, C&H, Swordlights, and RJ Boyles props to you for helping a great cause. Thanks to those 2coolers for pitching in as well; Grant, David, Savage Rods, Bill, Mark and the rest. There are bound to be some more local guys and 2coolers willing to step up and help out too! How about some local guides, etc willing to donate a trip? That would be 2cool! With a little help we can make this an epic event! If you would like to donate, PM Broadonrod or myself and you can be a "Hero" to an "Everyday Heroe"!


----------



## broadonrod

*I have recieved some really nice auction items this morning !!! Its going to take me a while to post these up so keep watching yall are going to like these!!!!!! Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Terry Bartee Taxidermy is donating a Whitetail Deer Shoulder Mount* *to the auction!!!* *Terry has done all of our Whitetail Mounts for years.... Here are a couple of pics of deer that are hanging here at the office...* *Terry is an incredible wildlife artist thats breaths life back into your trophy of a lifetime !!!* *Thanks Terry Bartee Taxidermy* *for suporting (((EVERYDAY HEROES)))....You can contact Terry Bartee Taxidermy at 713-448-0480.....* *Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another one !!!* *JOHN at ELITE DIESEL is making a $**CASH DONATION $...* *Elite Diesel is also going to put a shirt and visor package together to donate along with** (($500.00))**to the EVERYDAY HEROES... The guys at Elite Diesel have helped keep the BOOBY TRAP and many others running for years.. They have gone above and beyond in helping us stay on the fish instead of tied to the dock! If you have a diesel boat you need to keep their number !!! They service Diesel engines world wide and we are lucky enough to have them right here in Texas as their home port... www.elitedieselservice.com Thanks for donating to our disabled VETs...... EVERYDAY HEROES Capt. Ahab :texasflag*


----------



## broadonrod

:spineyes:* OK HERE WE GO !!!!* *Did someone say TUNA* *??? Check this out !!! BOB HARRIS with SALTWATER TAXIDERY* *has Donated this* *BEAUTIFUL 58" YELLOW FIN TUNA reproduction...* *This thing is Fine!!! I have known and fished with Bob for over 20 years and he has done alot of fish for me and my friends...* *Marine Artist Bob Harris (Taxidermist) Has really stepped up Donating this item ... If you ever planned on haveing a Trophy TUNA mounted or getting a reproduction I think you will have a hard time finding the quality and detail that Bob has put into this fish. It looks alive!!!* *This Yellow Fin TUNA* *mount will be at the Swordfishing Seminar... Saltwater Taxidermy is located right here in Houston and you can reach them at 713 -683-0087 or check out Bobs website at www.saltwatertaxidermy.com **Thanks Again Bob (SALTWATER TAXIDERMY) for suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... Capt. Ahab* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

broadonrod said:


> :spineyes:* OK HERE WE GO !!!!* *Did someone say TUNA* *??? Check this out !!! BOB HARRIS with SALTWATER TAXIDERY* *has Donated this* *BEAUTIFUL 58" YELLOW FIN TUNA reproduction...* *This thing is Fine!!! I have known and fished with Bob for over 20 years and he has done alot of fish for me and my friends...* *Marine Artist Bob Harris (Taxidermist) Has really stepped up Donating this item ... If you ever planned on haveing a Trophy TUNA mounted or getting a reproduction I think you will have a hard time finding the quality and detail that Bob has put into this fish. It looks alive!!!* *This Yellow Fin TUNA* *mount will be at the Swordfishing Seminar... Saltwater Taxidermy is located right here in Houston and you can reach them at 713 -683-0087 or check out Bobs website at www.saltwatertaxidermy.com **Thanks Again Bob (SALTWATER TAXIDERMY) for suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... Capt. Ahab* :flag:


The Yellowfin mount is *OFF THE HOOK....* absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

captshayne.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Just talked to Ray at* *Bait Masters* *and they have* *(doubled what we expected)* *they are donating 2- $150.00 Gift Certificates..* *and a pile of* Extras *Thanks Again to all our buddies at BAIT MASTERS...* *www.baitmasters.com* *Man we are getting alot of 2cool stuff...Capt.Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

_*:headknock Ok I have been blown away!!!*_ _*Roy and Patricia Moffit*_ *have donated a* 6 day, 5 night stay at CASA PATRICIA in PUERTO VALLARTA for 4 Couples !!!!*You Will Not Believe This Place!!!* LOOK AT THE LINK UNBELIEVABLE !!!* If you are looking for a first class get away I don't think you will be able to top this... This is Private 8000 square ft. Mountain Side Villa. ............... Im not even going to try to discribe it Check the Link out.....................!* WOW !!!! http://casapatriciapv.com/index.html *(air fair not included) Once again, Unbelievable !!!!!!!!* *Thanks Roy and Patricia Moffit* (Casa Patricia)* For donating to the* *disabled VETs ( EVERYDAY HEROES).... **Capt. Ahab ............ *_:work: http://casapatriciapv.com/index.html_ :work:


----------



## lowrey04

Stayed at casa patricia 2 years ago. Its an amazing place, I'm all over this.


----------



## aggieangler09

Mr. Lowrey good talking to ya last weekend!!!...Look forward to see you at the seminar!!

Grant


----------



## LJeanGrayless

this is awesome Brett!!! but i have one question...where the heck's a pic of me and my sword?


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another OFFSHORE TRIP donation!!!! Mark Glassmeyer the owner of the boat "GOING SOUTH"* *is donating a Trip on his beautiful Contender...* _*Fish for Blue Marlin, White Marlin, Sailfish, and SWORDS*._*Mark is a Great fisherman and Great guy. He really puts the time in and catches alot of fish... This is a Great boat and Great oprtunity to get out with a group of guys that catch fish cosistently... The trip is for 2 people all you need is a cooler for your fish... You should also have a chance at WAHOO, MAHI, and TUNA on a trip like this... Below is a pic of one of Marks Swordfish from last season... Thanks Mark Glassmeyer* *for stepping up and making this great donation tto the EVERY DAY HEROES !!! Capt Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

LJeanGrayless said:


> this is awesome Brett!!! but i have one question...where the heck's a pic of me and my sword?


Here is your Sword Missy Miss !!! Tell all your Freind We need all the suport we can get for the EVERY DAY HEROES!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

* LOOK!!!*  *This Should put a smile on your face...* *We have another donation !!! Zoom Laser Tooth Whitening with Bleach Trays.... This has been Donated by :work:**Tamara Osina DDS of Huselton & Osina :work: in Richmond Tx ...* *Thanks Tamara for suporting our disabled VETs (EVERYDAY HEROES)....** Now thats 2cool...Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

lowrey04 said:


> Stayed at casa patricia 2 years ago. Its an amazing place, I'm all over this.


Hope to see ya there my brother!!









Master Bedroom








*







*View from the Villa







Travel the beaches in style!​
*Sun Deck*








*Contact Us* 827 Gulf Road
Surfside Beach, Texas 77541 (979) 230-9400
[email protected]
Check out this donation for the Swordfish Seminar...







*Dear Brett,*​
Please take a minute to view some of the items donated for the live auction! Here is one of the vacation packages that have been donated... 6 day / 5 night for 4 COUPLES..... A MUST SEE!!!!!! 
*Live Auction *will start around 5 pm on Saturday, March 19, 2011 at Surfside Marina. Remember this is a benefit for Disabled Veterans...all proceeds go to Everyday Hero's. ​
*www.casapatriciapv.com*​
Mi Maria








Casa Patricia














*View other items for Auction here!*​
Don't hesitate to call us for more information at *979-230-9400 *or to register for the _Swordfish Seminar_. Seating is limited.​
*Surfside Marina Team*
Surfside Marina​
​


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Man, this event just keeps on reaching new heights for a great cause! Looking forward to seeing everyone there along with trading stories and techniques.

AGF


----------



## broadonrod

*:slimer: (((( Kids Fishing Tournament ))):slimer: R&M Firearms in El Campo Tx. just added more prizes and* *is going to Donate to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners of both divisions of the KIDS Fishing Tournament a new Rod and Reel Combo*.!!! *Thanks Ronnie as always in suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... and the KIDS... Capt. Ahab :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *We have another sponsor!!!* *They are putting together a great package all I can say is WOW!!! *Thanks *Momoi Line I will post more details when we get the entire package pics !!!!! Yall are going to like this one! Thanks for your donations to the EVERYDAY HEROES...*_ Capt. Ahab :doowapsta_[/QUOTE* I just heard this is a huge Package of tackle... I think (5) - 2500 yard spools of braid in A couple of dif. Sizes and alot more... WOW!* *Thanks again MOMOI :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

*:flag:The Houston Big Game Fishing Club is going to set up a table at the Swordfishing Seminar.. They are donating several Shirts, visors, and other things....* *Sure would be nice if we could get them to send an:work: Email out to ALL OF THE MEMBERS:work: and let them know about the Benefit Auction... There are some really nice people in the club that could help out the EVERYDAY HEROES ALOT*.....*If you know anyone in the club that can get this done* *PLEASE give them a call and see what you can do...* *Thanks Capt. Ahab:flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

*Man People are really stepping up !!*

*:work:Wait till you see the Donations I have to list now... I have 17 more items to list SOME BIG ONES........... Will post them ASAP :headknock LOL Hope to see everyone there.....This is going to be Incredible.  capt. Ahab :work:*


----------



## aggieangler09

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Man, this event just keeps on reaching new heights for a great cause! Looking forward to seeing everyone there along with trading stories and techniques.
> 
> AGF


DAVE!!! HAVEN'T SEEN THE BLACK PEARL IN AWHILE...HOPE SHES SLAYING FISH AS USUAL!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!

GRANT


----------



## broadonrod

*MUSTAD HOOKS is a new sponsor !!!*

 *Mustad has stepped up to the plate !!!!* *They are sending a raffle package out to us with all kinds of must haves !!!! Rory Starling another member of our Booby Trap Fishing Team has really been a huge help getting in touch with alot of these reps and I want to say Thanks to Rory again... Back to Mustad Great Hooks, Great People, Suporting a Great sport, and most of all suporting our Great EVERYDAY HEROES !!! :work: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> :spineyes:* OK HERE WE GO !!!!* *Did someone say TUNA* *??? Check this out !!! BOB HARRIS with SALTWATER TAXIDERY* *has Donated this* *BEAUTIFUL 58" YELLOW FIN TUNA reproduction...* *This thing is Fine!!! I have known and fished with Bob for over 20 years and he has done alot of fish for me and my friends...* *Marine Artist Bob Harris (Taxidermist) Has really stepped up Donating this item ... If you ever planned on haveing a Trophy TUNA mounted or getting a reproduction I think you will have a hard time finding the quality and detail that Bob has put into this fish. It looks alive!!!* *This Yellow Fin TUNA* *mount will be at the Swordfishing Seminar... Saltwater Taxidermy is located right here in Houston and you can reach them at 713 -683-0087 or check out Bobs website at www.saltwatertaxidermy.com **Thanks Again Bob (SALTWATER TAXIDERMY) for suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... Capt. Ahab* :flag:


*What about Bob?* *Bob Harris has hooked us up with a new Sponsor I will list all the Items the new sponsor is donating over the weekend.... These are BIG..... Thanks Bob Saltwater Taxidermy for donating this incredible Tuna mount and setting us up with the new Sponsors.... Yall are not going to believe some of the thing we are fixxing to add to our auction, Raffles, and door prizes.... Thanks again Bob for putting in the extra time!!!! Capt. Ahab :work:







*


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

aggieangler09 said:


> DAVE!!! HAVEN'T SEEN THE BLACK PEARL IN AWHILE...HOPE SHES SLAYING FISH AS USUAL!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!
> 
> GRANT


Grant, she'll be back soon but not before this great event. We are going to fish her in Venice the week after this event then bring her home. It will give us a chance to try some of the new tricks we learn at the seminar over in Venice before putt'n a hurt on the Texas Broads.

Looking forward to seeing you in a week,
D


----------



## broadonrod

*Ocean Tackle International* *Has Really Stepped up !!!!* *Check this out!!* *This is for all you Tuna Guys and Gals.....* *They have sent :work:10 Jigging Rod Blanks and:work: 10 Tuna Poppers....* *YES :work:10 OF EACH !!!!!!!* *Thanks Ocean Tackle* *for your Donation to the Disabled VETs* *Everyday Heroes......* *www.oceantackle.net* We Look Forward to seeing yall at the Swordfishing Seminar next Saturday the 19th ....... Capt.Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*BOILED SHRIMP!!!!!*

*:work: RSG - Clearlake - Roofing Supply Group...* *Has* _*donated $1500.00*_ *toward the Shrimp being purchased for the Swordfishing Seminar* _*(*_* EVERYDAY HEROES) Benefit*... *Just another reason we buy all of our materials from RSG...* *Thanks Ryan Langston at RSG* *for your Donation and the SHRIMP* ...... *Hope to see some of the RSG Group Next Saturday...Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*More Help on the Shrimp !!!*

*:an4:www.Ripcharts.com* :an4:*Is also Helping out on the Benefit for the EVERYDAY HEROES.... They are going to handle $500.00 of the Shrimp Boil !!!!!! It is Great to see so many People Like The Fellas From Rip Charts* *Helping out with such a short notice.... None of this could be happening without the suport of people like we have here on 2cool.... Thank You Rip Charts for supporting our EVERYDAY HEROES.... Look Forward to seeing yall at the Swordfishing Seminar !!!!!! **WWW.RIPCHARTS.COM** Thanks again for your donation...Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*This Trip Is For 8 People !!!!*



broadonrod said:


> _*:headknock Ok I have been blown away!!!*_ _*Roy and Patricia Moffit*_ *have donated a* 6 day, 5 night stay at CASA PATRICIA in PUERTO VALLARTA for 4 Couples !!!!*You Will Not Believe This Place!!!* LOOK AT THE LINK UNBELIEVABLE !!!* If you are looking for a first class get away I don't think you will be able to top this... This is Private 8000 square ft. Mountain Side Villa. ............... Im not even going to try to discribe it Check the Link out.....................!* WOW !!!! http://casapatriciapv.com/index.html *(air fair not included) Once again, Unbelievable !!!!!!!!* *Thanks Roy and Patricia Moffit* (Casa Patricia)* For donating to the* *disabled VETs ( EVERYDAY HEROES).... **Capt. Ahab ............ *_:work: http://casapatriciapv.com/index.html_ :work:


 :headknock


----------



## broadonrod

*I don't Have a picture but Bob* *( COASTAL OUTFITTERS )* :work: *is donating 6 rods....* *Thanks Bob for your donation* *to our* *Everyday Heroes.....We have a lot of raffle and auction items I still need to list....Bob we are looking forward to seeing you there my brother... Thanks for your support once again..... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is what its looking like the rest we are going to wing it LOL!*

*It is Looking Like the Event is going to Start about 12:00pm Noon with food and checking out the tables set up by our sponsors. Then move into the Swordfishing Seminar about 1:00 until about 3:00 then we will have the KIDS FISHING TOURNAMENT,Followed by the Kids Awards ( Trophies, Rods and Reels, and more. All kids get something just for trying ). Then we will head into the raffle and auction about 4:30 or 5:00 pm. This should be a Blast and we are looking forward to Everyone Catching Swordfish this season and if your already getting them well maybe we can show you a few thing that help you catch MORE....WE are also going to finish up the seminar with alittle on Tile Fishing ... Hope to see you all there on Next Saturday the 19th... The Booby Trap Fishing Team will be there along with many other Great fishermen to answer any questions we can... We are looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday.. All proceeds go to EVERYDAY HEROES , Disabled VETs... They will be working the Benefit with us!!! So Please try to make it they need our Support!!!!! You can Email me at **[email protected]** or contact Sherry at Surfside Marina at 979-230-9400 with any donations or questions.... Thanks Capt. Ahab ,Brett Holden (LIVE MUSIC ALL DAY) ( Door prizes after auction) (We have alot of door prizes including a TRIP ON THE BOOBY TRAP !!!) (Lots of Boat and sponsor Shirt give aways over 100...)( Look through all the previous pages to see our donations so far...) Thanks Again Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is some more raffle Items my crew put together.... I still have A LOT more to post.. We will be selling raffle tickets at the Seminar....* *We Look forward to seeing all of you there !!!!! Tell all your friends... We are going to have alittle bit of everything at the Benefit... From home made cakes and cookies, to Cruises and Fishing trips, hunts and tackle, and a much more to give away, and auction off.... This thing is really coming together..:help:. We are looking for someone to Sponsor the ( Soft Drinks and Bottle Water) if anyone wants to kick in for that we are thinking about $2,000.00 will cover that... Thanks Capt. Ahab and Everyday Heroes :doowapsta [email protected] or Pm me for donations....*


----------



## broadonrod

*Doug Olander with Sport Fishing Magazine has a donation to make!!!*

*:walkingsmThank You, Doug Olander ( Sport Fishing Magazine ) for your donation to the Swordfishing Seminar(EVERYDAY HEROES BENEFIT).... Doug is donating 6 -12 month subscriptions of Sportfishing Magazine to our list of Raffle and door prize items... Doug is doing a feature on the Booby Trap Fishing Team, Swordfishing Texas that should be coming out fairly soon and I must say Doug has been a pleasure to work with on the article... Thanks Again Doug and Sport Fishing Magazine for suporting the Disabled VETs Everyday Heroes... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*WOW ! That didn't take long !*

*Just got this covered !!!!! **Ill post the Sponsor when I get the rest of their Info.!!!!!!! Sure is a GREAT feeling seeing so many people step up for the Benefit... Cap:help:.* :work:""""We are looking for someone to Sponsor the ( Soft Drinks and Bottle Water) if anyone wants to kick in for that we are thinking about $2,000.00 will cover that..."""":work: *Thanks Capt. Ahab and Everyday Heroes .. Capt. Ahab :headknock PS. They made it $2500.00 :headknock*


----------



## broadonrod

*Thanks Again t0 all of yall.....*



broadonrod said:


> Just called and said he is in as a sponser and will be donating to the benifit and setting up a table to answer any questions yall may have!!! And is going to furnish a map for us to use in the seminar....Thank you Tom for participating!!! Capt. Ahab


 *Tom has several items he is going to donate at the Seminar and is putting up a projector for us to use to show the drift directions over the Sea Mounts you will be setting up on to swordfish. This is going to be 2COOL.... Hiltons will be donating some Map books and subscriptions as well... Thanks Tom for everything... Just another great group of people willing to give back to the people that gave to all of us...EVERYDAY HEROES... http://www.realtime-navigator.com/ Thanks Capt. Ahab:doowapsta*


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin Fishing Out of P.O.C. Texas*

*:bounce: Capt. Bill Cannan out of P.O.C. Texas has joined in on supporting our Disabled VETs !!!! Check this out!!! Capt. Bill is donating a 10-12 hour Blue Marlin Trip for up to 4 people on his 36' Yellowfin "BIDNEZ ".. Join Capt. Bill on a run to the deep water and pull lures targeting Blue Marlin, White Marlin, Sailfish , Wahoo, and Mahi... This is a good one.... all you need to bring is food and drinks !!! (Ice ,Feul ,Tackle ,included) Thanks Capt. Bill for donating this trip to the Everyday Heroes and look forward to seeing you soon.... Hope you can make it on the 19th. You can reach Capt. Bill Cannan at **:fish: http://www.billcannan.com/** :fish: Thanks again... Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

:doowapsta Don't hesitate to call us for more information at *979-230-9400 *or to register for the _Swordfish Seminar_. *Thanks again MONT for suporting by letting us use your wonderful 2COOL FISHING SITE We could not have made all this happen without YOU..:doowapsta.. Capt. Ahab*​


----------



## Capt. Matt Ratliff

Rsvp'ed 2adults 3 kids hard heads watch out!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *Just got this covered !!!!! **Ill post the Sponsor when I get the rest of their Info.!!!!!!! Sure is a GREAT feeling seeing so many people step up for the Benefit... Cap:help:.* :work:""""We are looking for someone to Sponsor the ( Soft Drinks and Bottle Water) if anyone wants to kick in for that we are thinking about $2,000.00 will cover that..."""":work: *Thanks Capt. Ahab and Everyday Heroes .. Capt. Ahab :headknock PS. They made it $2500.00 :headknock*


*MOODY NATIONAL BANK* *is donating $2500.00 to the Everyday Heroes Benefit.... I would like to thank Micheal Christiansen, Executive Vice President of MOODY NATIONAL BANK, for suporting and sponsoring this event... We figured $2000.00 would cover the cost of soft drinks and bottle water and the Micheal replied lets do $2500.00 Just to make sure .... What can you say to that ??? THANKS MOODY NATIONAL BANK... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*WOW !!! Hope to see you all there !!!*

*Oh I almost forgot*... *Just kidding..LOL*..* Moody National Bank has also donated a CRUISE For 2 People on Carnival Cruise Lines to Cozumel Mexico...This is a 4 day cruise... I just met with Michael Christiansen the Banks Executive Vice President here at my office and want to say it was a pleasure. Thanks for suporting the Everyday Heroes Michael and thanks for lunch.... Ill see you at the Seminar and you can take that to the Bank !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*BOOM !!!!*

*:headknock Michael* *Has just informed me that they are also going to donate as raffle items:work: 8 Day Passes :work: to Moody Gardens.... Once again Moody National Bank has stepped up to the plate.... Thanks Michael Christiansen  Once again for your donations to the Swordfishing Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

Capt. Matt Ratliff said:


> Rsvp'ed 2adults 3 kids hard heads watch out!


 *Thats going to be a BLAST glad to hear yall are coming....Capt. Ahab :rotfl:*


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Just got off the phone with Sherry at the marina. Myself and crew of the "PEZ FUERTE" have RSVP'd .

Looks like an awesome event !!!! Over 200 people have registered so far and the list is building :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Thanks Guys yall are GREAT !!!*

*Sun Coast Marine Works, LLC Is donating several items one being " BBQ " We are cooking several hundred of pounds of shrimp, corn, and Potatos that have been donated by other sponsors, but we needed something else... Sun Coast Marine Works "Barry Shaneyfelt and Barry Shaneyfelt Jr." are donating Several Briskets, to the Benefit for EVERYDAY HEROES and cooking them all to boot.... They will have a BBQ stand set up at the Seminar and serving BBQ right next to the shrimp Boil... Once again Thanks Sun Coast Marine Works for giving back to those that have given so much to all of us !!!!!!!!! Capt. Ahab P.S. Ill be posting the rest of the Sun Coast Marine Works  (409)-938-3523 donations shortly.... *


----------



## broadonrod

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Just got off the phone with Sherry at the marina. Myself and crew of the "PEZ FUERTE" have RSVP'd .
> 
> Looks like an awesome event !!!! Over 200 people have registered so far and the list is building :cheers:


*Yes sir we have had between 2 to 300 call in here !!! Should be a Great time for the entire Family !!!!  Remember even if we have bad weather this is a great location... We have :slimer:indoor and outdoor access..:slimer: Thanks to :work:SURFSIDE MARINA!:work: (979)-230-9400 Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here they are again !!!!!*

*:spineyes: Sun Coast Marine Works, LLC **has donated a offshore fishing trip for 4 people aboard the 30' Hydrocat catamaran "ALLIECAT". All food, drinks, tackle included... You will depart from Galveston Yatch Basin for a day of fishing fun targeting Snapper, kingfish, ling and much more.... Thank You Barry Shaneyfelt* *for your donation to EVERYDAY HEROES !!!!! Sun Coast Marine Works,LLC 409-938-3523 Thanks again guys !!!! Capt. Ahab* :flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*You fellas are incredible !!!! "Sun Coast Marine Works has come to the table again !!*

*:cheers: You guys are the BOMB !!!!! Sun Coast Marine Works has offered another trip on another boat !!! This will be a day of:goldfish: offshore fishing for 4 people aboard Barry Shaneyfelts 34' Express... "BUGGABOOD" The trip will include all tackle, bait, food and drinks... You will depart :mpd:from Galveston Yatch Basin for the day targeting Ling, Snapper, Grouper, and Kingfish. This boat has A/C... You will prob. need it after having to reel in all the fish these guys are putting you on !!!!!! Thanks again:work: Sun Coast Marine Works:work: for donating to the Swordfishing Seminars Disabled VETs Benefit..... Capt Ahab and The Everyday Heroes*


----------



## broadonrod

*Hog hunt and Catfishing !!!! This is 2cool*

*:bounce:You fellas are amazing !!!* *Sun Coast Marine Works, LLC* *Has now donated a Hog HUNTING AND FISHING TRIP... Fun for the entire family... They are offering a 3 day- 2 night hunting and fishing package for 4- people at their private Ranch just outside of Edna Texas.. They have approx. 2000 acres to hunt on with lots of Wild Hogs and a 5 Acre Lake full of crappie, Bass and (Monster Catfish averaging over 15lbs).... Trip includes Lodging, and ATV'S to get around on the Ranch.. What a cool donation !!! Thanks again :dance: "Sun Coast Marine Works" (409)-938-3523 :dance: for your SEVERAL donations to the disabled Veterans "Everyday Heroes" See ya at the Swordfishing Seminar Saturday !!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

BUMP 




 Lets Get Tight on Swords Suckas !!!


----------



## "dotcom"

*General Overview of Donations*

*Here is an overview of what we have so far!!!!*

*Holden Roofing*- 2 day photography package on Chittim Ranch
*Booby Trap Fishing Team*- Swordfish trip on the Booby Trap
*Galati Yacht Sales*- mystery surpise package!!!
*Hiltons*- Upper Texas Coast Offshore Atlas, Ipad navigation package and annual membership
*RJ Boyle*- Custom painted artwork for swordfish bill, harpoon and RJ Boyle swordfish basket
*Boudreault Marine*- handheld GPS and handheld VHF
*Pier 30*- 50# bait shrimp for kids fishing tourney
*Kirby Marine*- free haulout with purchase of a bottom job
*Baitmasters*- $150.00 gift cards
*Mike Davis Signs*- banners for seminar
*Grant Lutz*- overnight offshore fishing trip for swordfish and tilefish on the Justified (33 Contender)
*Coastal Outfitters*- 6 fishing rods
*Savage Rods*- 130# class swordfish rod
*All Type Roofing*- Offshore fishing trip for King, Ling, Snapper on the Job III (34 Ocean Master)
*All Type Roofing*- 3 day / 2 night stay for 6- waterfront house in Matagorda
*Donaken Fishing Team*- Bronze Grand Slam statue
*David and Glenda Gregory*- 3 day / 2 night stay for 6- waterfront house in Matagorda
*Chris Garrett*- Al Barnes "Deep Hunter" swordfish print
*Swordlights*- 2 swordlights with cases
*Rory Starling / David Pratka- Viper Well Service*- Guided dove hunt for 4 people
*Bill Thurber*- flounder gigging trip for 2 people
*Mity Lites*- swordfish and deep drop lights..ect
*Momoi Line*- braided line and other items...
*Terry Bartee Taxidermy*- whitetail deer shoulder mount
*Rik Jacobson*- 2010 Ultimate fishing guide
*Ocean Village Hotel*- weekend stay for 2 in Surfside / lunch at Pirates Alley
*Saltwater Taxidermy*- 58" yellowfin tuna replica
*Roy and Patricia Moffit- *6 day / 5 night. 4 couples all inclusive at Casa Patricia, PUERTO VALLARTA
*Mark Glassmeyer- *offshore fishing trip for 2 on the Going South (Contender)
*Tamara Osina DDS of Huselton & Osina-* Zoom laser teeth whitening
*R&M Firearms- *6 rod / reel combos.. prizes for kids fishing tourney
*Mustad*- tons of fishing tackle
*Ocean Tackle- *10 tuna rod blanks and 10 tuna poppers
*Sport Fishing Magazine*- 6 free subsciptions 
*Capt Bill Cannan- *offshore fishing trip _BIDNEZ_ (36 Yellowfin)
*Moody National Bank- *4 day cruise to Mexico / passes to Moody Gardens
*Sun Coast Marine Works*- Offshore fishing trip aboard the _ALLIECAT (_30 Hydrocat)
*Sun Coast Marine Works*- Offshore fishing trip aboard the _BUGGABOOD (_34


----------



## "dotcom"

as you can see the Cash donations didn't make it due to technical difficulties??? they include *Elite Diesel, Capt Kirk Bailey, Roofing Supply Group, RipCharts, Moody National Bank, Superior Gulf Shrimp, Sun Coast Marine Works*.. we are working diligently to post all donations..* if you have donated to the seminar and do not see your donation please let me know!!!*

ALSO***

*Sun Coast Marine Works*- Offshore fishing trip aboard the _BUGGABOOD (_34 Wellcraft)
*SUN Coast Marine Works- *3 day / 2 night wild hog hunt for four people


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Hey .Dot Com, you have the hundred cane pole rigged for the "Get Tight Lit'l Sucka's" fishing tournament yet? LOL


----------



## Savage Rods

StarlinMarlin said:


> Hey .Dot Com, you have the hundred cane pole rigged for the "Get Tight Lit'l Sucka's" fishing tournament yet? LOL


LOL, bet he's been busy


----------



## "dotcom"

Savage Rods said:


> LOL, bet he's been busy


Rory and Don I like to call it productive  but I dont hold a candle to Capt AHAB.... he's a beast!!!!! thanks to his spearheading this seminar, I think this Saturday is going to be OFF THE HOOK, and people will leave ready for a sword ON THE HOOK ***and all for Everyday Heroes:flag:

captshayne.com


----------



## "dotcom"

Here are a few *hometown sponsors*!!!! *Thanks to Super S Foods*, *H-E-B Lake Jackson* and *Superior Gulf Shrimp* for food donations.... *Superior Gulf Shrimp* has also donated Tshirts and other goodies, *Ocean Village Hotel* has donated a weekend stay for 2 with a dinner at* Pirates Alley*, and *Edgewater Grill* has donated 2 $25.00 gift certificates for lunch or dinner!!! Here is a pic of the Ocean Village Hotel and Pirates Alley Cafe!! Thanks for stepping up 

captshayne.com


----------



## broadonrod

* :an6: We still have alot more donations not listed...... We are getting to them ASAP... This is going to be a OFF THE HOOK.... Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*This trip is going to be donated in Matagorda or Sargent Tx..Where ever the Flounder are running best at the time !!! We have had some calles asking where... Thanks again for all the suport .... Capt. Ahab*

*:dance:Bill Thurber* *is also going to help out the* *EVERY DAY HEROES* *by Donating a* *Flounder Gigging Trip for 2 people !!!!! Bill Thurber* *is Part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team and not only a Great Swordfisherman, but he knows where to find the Flounder..* *He will call and let you know when the Gigging gets good and meet you at the boat for a flounder pounding mission...I have been with Bill a few times and it has been a BLAST!!!! All you need to bring is a cooler full of ice and your fishing license and off you go...* *Thanks Bill* *for donating to the EVERYDAY HEROES and Disabled VETs Benefit !!!!! Capt. Ahab* 
Attached Images






























__________________


----------



## DRILHER

Could someone post a Map on how to get there?


----------



## broadonrod

*Directions to the Swordfishing Seminar*



DRILHER said:


> Could someone post a Map on how to get there?


 *Here are the Directions to get to the Seminar... You may also contact the Marina at 979-230-9400 .... Click on the link to get directions.....*
*http://www.surfside-marina.com/directions-surfside-marina.cfm*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *It is Looking Like the Event is going to Start about 12:00pm Noon with food and checking out the tables set up by our sponsors. Then move into the Swordfishing Seminar about 1:00 until about 3:00 then we will have the KIDS FISHING TOURNAMENT,Followed by the Kids Awards ( Trophies, Rods and Reels, and more. All kids get something just for trying ). Then we will head into the raffle and auction about 4:30 or 5:00 pm. This should be a Blast and we are looking forward to Everyone Catching Swordfish this season and if your already getting them well maybe we can show you a few thing that help you catch MORE....WE are also going to finish up the seminar with alittle on Tile Fishing ... Hope to see you all there on Next Saturday the 19th... The Booby Trap Fishing Team will be there along with many other Great fishermen to answer any questions we can... We are looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday.. All proceeds go to EVERYDAY HEROES , Disabled VETs... They will be working the Benefit with us!!! So Please try to make it they need our Support!!!!! You can Email me at **[email protected]** or contact Sherry at Surfside Marina at 979-230-9400 with any donations or questions.... Thanks Capt. Ahab ,Brett Holden (LIVE MUSIC ALL DAY) ( Door prizes after auction) (We have alot of door prizes including a TRIP ON THE BOOBY TRAP !!!) (Lots of Boat and sponsor Shirt give aways over 100...)( Look through all the previous pages to see our donations so far...) Thanks Again Capt. Ahab*


* Any Questions Please Email or PM me Thanks "Capt.Ahab" Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*The reason we are suporting this group of EVERYDAY HEROES !!!*

:cheers: *These guys are more excited than I have ever seen them about the Swordfishing Seminar suporting the Everyday Heroes.. This group of people are busting their tales trying to get all this stuff put together in the next couple of days and man I mean they are on it !!! We have several sponsors and donations we havn't even listed yet.. Now what I want to ask from all of you that havn't had the time to do much. You can help out by telling all your friends we need auction and raffle supporter... We have alot of realy nice items to raffle and auction off so try to bring some of your friend that would like to suport in the way they need it the most.. Buying raffle tickets and bidding at the auction.. I am going to post all the buyers and there company names after the benefit to let the people know who suported our Everyday Heroes out here in the 2cool world.. So come on and lets get together and make this event BIBLICAL as far as suport to disabled VETs are concerned...I promised the man that got my company started in supporting the EVERYDAY HEROES* *I would not stop even if he was gone ... Well that is the case we lost him last year just after our deer hunting trip, we took to the chittim ranch where he got his first buck..Ill list some pics below of this GREAT gentlemen and I know he is up there watching us run around like chickens with our heads cut off, laughing, and having a couple of beers....:cheers: We Miss You Mike Nafegar.... He sure was mad in the picture were I was trying to plant one on him LOL...Thanks for the suport everyone and all the help that has been given and being given through out the SWORDFISHING SEMINAR !!! WE STILL NEED SOME AUCTION BUYERS SO IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WOULD BE SUPPORTIVE PLEASE BRING THEM TO THE EVENT...Capt. Ahab :cheers: PS This is the fella that named me son 1 minute after he was born "BABY SWORD" *


----------



## Hunter

Brett will there be room to raft up if I want to come by boat? Supposed to be taking delivery of the new ride Friday or Saturday. If I am not smack dab in the middle of unloading in Galveston during the seminar I will run down the ditch for the seminar. Pretty sure I couldn't leave her sight long enough to get in the truck and drive down though.

Thanks and good luck. Very nice of you to do this.


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> Brett will there be room to raft up if I want to come by boat? Supposed to be taking delivery of the new ride Friday or Saturday. If I am not smack dab in the middle of unloading in Galveston during the seminar I will run down the ditch for the seminar. Pretty sure I couldn't leave her sight long enough to get in the truck and drive down though.
> 
> Thanks and good luck. Very nice of you to do this.


 Sure they can find a hole somewhere !!!! Give the Marina a call when you find out if they are full there is a couple of other places close... Ill bet we can find you a ride back and forth... Hope to see ya there... Capt. Ahab


----------



## "dotcom"

A special thanks to Ron & Rosie Bartee at Main Event Inc Screenprinting and Embroidery in Richmond, TX for donating the banners for the Swordfishing Seminar... As always they have stepped up to support the community and a great cause!!! They can be reached at 281.762.0854.. Thank you!!

captshayne.com


----------



## broadonrod

ELOonline said:


> A special thanks *to Ron & Rosie Bartee at Main Event Inc Screenprinting and Embroidery in Richmond, TX* for donating the banners for the Swordfishing Seminar... As always they have stepped up to support the community and a great cause!!! They can be reached at 281.762.0854.. Thank you!!
> 
> captshayne.com


*WRONG PEOPLE....* MIKE DAVIS SIGNS OF ROSENBERG DONATED THE BANNERS....:work:. *THE BARTEE FAMILY* *DONATED*......*$1000.00 CASH......**TO* *EVERYDAY HEROES*:work: *SORRY WE ARE JUST SLAMMED HERE !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## "dotcom"

*Boudreault Marine* has donated several items to the Swordfish Seminar!!! A *Garmin handheld GPS*, *Uniden handheld VHF radio*, *Garmin FF90 Fishfinder* and a *SPOT* (GPS tracking device)







*Boudreault Marine* just finished installing the new Furuno electroincs package on the Booby Trap!!!! They will be at the seminar this Saturday to answer any questions you may have... Thanks again *Boudreault Marine* for donating to *Everyday Heroes*!!!!!

captshayne.com


----------



## "dotcom"

*:work:Alisa Murray Photography:work: * *has donated 4 individual photo sessions, each including a finished 8x10 print for new clients...This is a first class package... Brett and Monica on the Booby Trap have used them several times.... They just got through doing Baby Swords pics this week !!! Thanks for suporting our Everyday Heroes... *


----------



## "dotcom"

*Tempest Marine Services *(Surfside area Tow Boat US) has donated a *free haul out / pressure wash* (waterline and below) to the Swordfish Seminar...* Thanks to the Urban family and Tempest Marine Services* for supporting *Everyday Heroes!!!! :flag:*

captshayne.com


----------



## broadonrod

*BEER !*

*:headknock Been working on getting a Beer sponsor and BOOM!!!! Got MMM ! I have been talking to a gentleman with :rotfl: Budweiser :rotfl: and trying to get this together in short notice but was kinda running out of time. I guess with the rodeo and things going on its been tough... Well its getting down to the final lap so I called my buddy Berry Shaneyfelt wich has already donated everything but the kitchen sink and he said he knows a fella over at Budweiser. Long story short*_*Berry calls me back in about 5 minutes and said I Got Budweiser to furnish the beer "ITS DONE" !!!!* _*Berry also Hooked us up with Moody Bank A HUGE sponsors...Thank You Berry at "SUN COAST MARINE WORKS " Once again and for all the help...I will Get our Beer Sponsor logo up as soon as Berry gets the logo they want to use.... THANKS BERRY AND BUDWEISER !!!! For suporting our ....."EVERYDAY HEROES"..... Disabled Veterans Benefit>>>>> BUD LIGHT ANYONE ?







<<<<<Capt. Ahab*


----------



## jakers

I want to be sponsored by Bud light, Marlboro, Copenhagen, Patron and Crown Royal. Not hoping to break even just get a little bit back you know.

Great job on putting this thing over the top Brett. Maybe you can introduce me to your friend Barry this weekend.

Cheers.:brew2::brew::brew::brew2:


----------



## Savage Rods

jakers said:


> I want to be sponsored by Bud light, Marlboro, Copenhagen, Patron and Crown Royal. Not hoping to break even just get a little bit back you know.
> 
> Great job on putting this thing over the top Brett. Maybe you can introduce me to your friend Barry this weekend.
> 
> Cheers.:brew2::brew::brew::brew2:


Can I get in on this too?


----------



## broadonrod

*There is a tear in my beer !!*



Savage Rods said:


> Can I get in on this too?


* I have already reeled yall in and stuck a gaff in yall!!!! LOL donating fishing trips and swordfish rods hell i gotcha. LOL Thank both of you fellas for all the help. I am working hard real hard but none of it happens without friends like yall!!!!!* *Welcome to the BOOBY TRAP... Man the swordfish are in trouble next window!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

THIS GUY WANTS TO DONATE A FREE SAILFISH TO THE SEMINAR... CAPT. JEFF IS THAT YOUR BIKE? :headknock .*youtu**http://www**be.com/watch?v=o1wXF4ezot8&feature=BF&list=ULQcppPJAri78&index=1**







:rotfl::slimer::bluefish:*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *Something for the Photographers Live auction item donated by Holden Roofing.This will be a 2 day one night stay at our corporate Deer Lease for2 people... All Meals, lodging, Guide, Blinds, and Transportation around the Ranch is included...**This ranch is loaded with thousands of acres of Monster Bucks, you should also see Javalina, Hogs, and many other wild game animals...* *You will have you own room at the lodge, Big screen TV., Meals around the campfire...* *We will put you within just a few feet of some of, if not the LARGEST FREE RANGE WHITETAILS IN TEXAS... You should have the opportunity to take some amazing pictures or video of deer from the 160"s-200"+ Boone and Crocket.* *Here are just a few Pictures of some of the caliber of bucks you should see on your adventure all of these pictures were taken in one evening...* *The Ranch is located in Maverick co. in Beautiful South Texas.... Suporting EVERYDAY HEROES... Capt. Ahab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## broadonrod

*Can't wait to see how much money the Swordfishing Seminar is going to take in for the EVERYDAY HEROES... We will be posting all of our donated items and Buyers after the auction..... We are still taking donations so PM or email me at **[email protected]** with anything you would like to add to the auction or raffle... If you want to make a cash donation email me and I will get you the info for EVERYDAY HEROES.... Thanks Capt. Ahab <<<<HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU SATURDAY>>>>*


----------



## bailout2860

Team Bailout will be there!


Justin H!


----------



## Keith Poe

Wish i was a little closer i would be there 4 sure.

I did a shoot for M-TV with Jack Russel from Great White and we were going to do a show where i was captain Jack was host with all rock star guest fish around the world Ozzy Nugent etc. and the Budweiser chicks.

Then the fire back east put the squash on that deal.

The reason the band is named great white is Jacks passion for shark fishing fished togeather many times he lives in palm springs now.

My son in law from the Coors family just made me a grandpa and hope little Chase is my new fishing buddy.

Any chance you gonna do a video for you tube for us unlucky tourist ?


----------



## jodyisfishing

Myself and one other will be there.


----------



## papotanic36

Looks Like a party I want miss!!!


----------



## papotanic36

Brett, Tec at reel pro shops sent some swordfish shirts and stickers to give to you for you siminar. I will bring them to you tomorrow.
Bill


----------



## oceantitan

*Titan Tackle Donation*

Titan Tackle will have a booth at the Seminar and we are looking forward to meeting everyone! My boys are sure excited about the fishing contest. We are donating a modest collection of tackle and apparel and will be giving away a box full of T-shirts and gear as well as having some great rods and reels on display. We will be representing OTI, Avet, Seeker, Phenix, Pelagix, Frenzy, Maguroni and many many more including the new SaltyHeads Forum. Make sure and stop by!!!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

oceantitan said:


> Titan Tackle will have a booth at the Seminar and we are looking forward to meeting everyone! My boys are sure excited about the fishing contest. We are donating a modest collection of tackle and apparel and will be giving away a box full of T-shirts and gear as well as having some great rods and reels on display. We will be representing OTI, Avet, Seeker, Phenix, Pelagix, Frenzy, Maguroni and many many more including the new SaltyHeads Forum. Make sure and stop by!!!!


Hey Brian, we havn't forgott about you! Everyone has been at the Marina away from a computer getting things ready. This is a great donation by Titan Tackle for all of those tuna fishermen! Thanks for stepping up and helping a great cause. We still have more donations too. We will be posting them as soon as we can.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Rory, gimme a call asap

I will e there around noon if you need anything


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Can't post any pictures right now, but I wanted to recognize the following sponsors for there donations:
- Canyon donated a yellowfin fis bag. Canyon has some really nice fish bags for those fish that won't fit in the box! I personally have a canyon bag that I have a canyon bag that I have had for 15 years and it is still in great shape!

- E-Searider has donated 2 bean bags. The best marine grade bean bags on the market! If you want to stay comfortable on the long runs to bluewater fish out of Texas, E- Searider bean bags are the only way to go!

- Millenium Marine is setting up a booth and making a donation as well. If you need any aluminum work, give Jody a call! Wether its a leaning post or a full blown tuna tower for a 50 foot sportfish they can take care of you. They do first class work! Take a look at the Grady in the Puerta Valerta trip donation package, that is their work. 

Thanks to all of the sponsors that have donated, you have helped to set the table for a great event!


----------



## bjd76

2 more, Luke and I will be there. Pay at the door, I assume?


----------



## Capt. Matt Ratliff

Very kool tonight. Great to meet alot of you guys, and thanks to every one who put on the event. Sounds like alot of money was raised to help out the Vet. Congrats to you and your crew Bret.
M


----------



## jewfish

before the raffle items were given away, the total Brett said was generated from the auction was 52K


----------



## oceantitan

*Great Seminar!!!*

What a great seminar guys. Kudos to Rory and the rest for organizing such an awesome event. I want to thank everyone for stopping by the booth and taking the time to talk to me. Hope to see you out on the water soon!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Just got back from the Swordfishing Seminar... I will be posting results to everything as I get them... Im thinking (in the dark still) around :work: $ 75,000.00 :work:was raised at the Swordfishing Seminar for the EVERYDAY HEROES.... That is not an actual # just guessing hope to have details on that part in the morning.. I have alot of people to thank for all the help!!! Just got in will get back to posting info soon... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

Ok, First off I want to thank* Mont* here at *www.2coolfishing.com*We could never have done this with out him.... The people here on 2cool are what made all of this happen and without Mont allowing us to post the Swordfishing Seminar here on the site it just would not have happened like it did !!! Thanks for everything Mont and the *Everyday Heroes* ask me to say the same !!!! We really didn't get to cover near as much as we had hoped for and being our first time to try this we realized we couldn't put 20+ years of Swordfishing into 2 hours... We also realized we couldn't get everyone into see everything like we wanted but we did learn alot and the next one I promise we will be better prepared... Over all I think we had about 500 people in and out and over 200 at the seminar... Honestly I think we covered about half of what we wanted. The old saying throw it against the wall and see if it sticks really came into play LOL. Thank all of you for being so patient and suporting through out the hole event. Heck I never even got to see the food that was cooked, only 2 or 3 minutes of the kids fishing tournament, and didn't even get to talk to many of the people that showed up at all... Once again thank everyone for their patients. I have alot to post about the event but don't even know how to start to thank everyone. We have some Great pictures coming in a couple of days from a couple of photographers that were covering the entire event Ill get them up as soon as possible... I will say overall it was alot of fun, we did get some good stuff out to alot of people on swords, lots of 2coolers got to meet from all over TX, LA, FL and the :flag: and looks like we all pitched in enough money to get our* Everyday Heroes* another van !!!!! Im thinking* around $ 75,000,00* was made at the seminar... I am going to start thanking people a little at a time in no particular order but once again I wanted to start out with www.2coolfishing.com!!! *Thanks MONT* *From The Booby Trap Fishing Team (Capt. Ahab) Brett Holden *


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple of pics from Capt. Jeffs cell phone..


----------



## txgirl1722

my guys really enjoyed themselves. the boys wore their shirts to the rodeo last night.


----------



## Outcast

Nice to see Matt there! Wish I coulda me you as well! Good seminar Brett and well done for the cause! Glad I was able to help a little.
Brice



txgirl1722 said:


> my guys really enjoyed themselves. the boys wore their shirts to the rodeo last night.


----------



## broadonrod

:cheers: Surfside Marina did an incredible job!!!!  Sherry and the entire gang work daylight to dark setting up, selling tickets, running around like chickens with their heads cut off.... Thank You Surfside Marina for everything... The kids fishing tournament was great and It just wouldn't have happened with out Daniel, Sherry and the rest of yalls incredible staff. I know Im not getting everyones names but this thanks goes out to everyone at the Marina...From start to finish Surfside Marina was first class.... I don't know how yall did it with all the boats in and out at the same time ... What a first class opperation. The Booby Trap will be there as long as yall will put up with us LOL...... Thanks from the "Booby Trap Fishing Team"


----------



## broadonrod

Now I want to thank *Tom Hilton*... Tom really worked hard at the seminar and was our FIRST SPONSOR to reply for the event !!! Tom was at the seminar a day early helping set up and was the last one to leave helping clean up !!! He worked really hard answering questions of all types through out the event... Tom Hilton also furnished the map for display at the seminar... I just got through looking at the *Hilton's Chart* with 3 of my swordfishing buddies here at the office deciding where we are going to try our next daytime swordfishing trip.... This *Ipad program Hilton's* has is one of the most useful tools I have ever messed with in targeting about any kind of fish.. We were fortunate enough to have a head start on many with one on the Booby Trap before they were offered to the public just checking it out. With our Raymarine bottom machine not working proprely all last season we used *Hilton's* to help us find the daytime swords at 1700' where the machine would not read... Thanks again *Hilton's*for all the donations, time you put into the seminar.... You took a load off us my brother..P.S.* I put a Get Tight Suckas sticker on your bumper







! *:cheers: Capt. Ahab _www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com _


----------



## jodyisfishing

Down to earth guys who love fishing. Great job Boobytrap crew and your Florida counterpart. LOTS of people there.


----------



## broadonrod

*You guys are GREAT !!!!*

*:bounce:Sun Coast Marine Works and :bounce:Ryan Services did all the cooking Mike Ryan and his group cooked all the shrimp and fixins. Berry Shayneyfelt and his group cooked all the BBQ, hotdogs, and sausage... These guys together also covered alot the extra expense (Alot)... It would take me all day to go over how much these two groups of people covered and did for the benefit..............They both ran to the rescue when this thing started blowing up... Tables Chairs, Auctioneer, music, sound system, sponsors, man I can't even put it into words....and thanks +++ Berry for help push the Bud Light thing through with such short notice... Anyway... There is no question they played a major part in the* *Get Tight Suckas Swordfishing Seminar to raise the money for the Everyday Heroes Van program...I havn't even mentioned the buyers yet and neither of these groups of folks hesitated to raise their hand at the live auction........I am very proud to have both of these fellas as freinds... Thank you guys for everything and pass the word to the people that help yall, looking forward to the next one !!!!!! Capt. Ahab :cheers:*


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Great time

the kiddos catching redfish on canepoles was a real hoot as well


----------



## broadonrod

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Great time
> 
> the kiddos catching redfish on canepoles was a real hoot as well


*Yes sir that was fun here are a couple of pics from the kids tournament... We had just under 50 kids...in the "Get Tight LIL Suckas Tournament" Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:flag: Another thanks goes out to Moody Bank... :flag: They donated Cruises, Thousands of dollars, Vacation packages, and another huge auction buyer supporting the Everyday Heroes. It was great seeing you at the benefit and I'm looking forward to next year. Once again I want to thank Mike from Moody Bank for all the support... Capt. Ahab " We were :clover: to have y'alls support ! *


----------



## broadonrod

*Here are a few more pics of the Seminar... I still have alot of things to post. Ill get them up in the next few days.... The first pic is of the day before Capt. Jeff and Dot com had the boat ready as usual , next is RJ, Me , Capt. Bill, Capt. Jeff. Capt. Shayne (dotcom),Capt. Travis, Rory and Grant in the back ready to start rigging baits... The next pics are of us rigging baits not realizing we were going to have that many fisherman show up...We did the best we could and spread out in 2 areas rigging baits to try and get everyone were they could see but it was tough.. Once again what a great turn out and great group of people with lots of patience LOL..Capt. Ahab*


----------



## hilton

*Swordfishing Seminar March 19th Freeport Texas*

Hey Brett,
I have had my finger on the pulse of offshore fishing here off of Texas (professionally speaking), for the last 10-11 years now and I have to say that in all of that time that I have never seen someone pull off what you were able to do last Saturday.

Did I mention that you did it with 2 weeks of planning? Incredible.

It was truly exciting to me, as well as scores of other fishermen, to see the interest and genuine excitement generated by this event for the sport of offshore fishing.

Congrats and Thank You!

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## aggieangler09

Thanks again Tom for everything you did both helping out and donating. Thinking about getting an Ipad now after looking at all the great new features you are offering for it. AGain thanks and great talking to you. 

Grant


----------



## txgirl1722

Outcast said:


> Nice to see Matt there! Wish I coulda me you as well! Good seminar Brett and well done for the cause! Glad I was able to help a little.
> Brice


I was getting some "retail therapy"! haha!


----------



## broadonrod

Another winner !!!


----------



## broadonrod

*I want to let everyone know that there is no way the swordfish seminar , kids fishing tourn, raffle, auction, getting sponsors and really the entire thing would not have happened without the dedication and long hours Capt. Shayne, Capt. Jeff, and Rory put into this ....  These guys are incredible ..... Thanks Capt. Ahab *


----------



## Savage Rods

Just talked to Brett and there has been an additional $3800 in donations received. Add that to the pot.

He also mentioned that it is probably a go for next year. Alot of people have been asking that question and there is the answer.


----------



## broadonrod

Savage Rods said:


> Just talked to Brett and there has been an additional $3800 in donations received. Add that to the pot.
> 
> He also mentioned that it is probably a go for next year. Alot of people have been asking that question and there is the answer.


 Yes sir Don we have another $3800.00 3 different people are donating and I have some more news Im going to make a new thread about your going to like this one... LOL Capt. Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09

I just wanna get tight!!


----------



## oceantitan

I can't wait for next year's seminar!!
I had alot of guys ask about the Makaira Lures at the seminar. I finally got them posted, sorry for the delay everyone.
Makaira Lures
Oh, and the lights too:
Underwater lights


----------



## broadonrod

oceantitan said:


> I can't wait for next year's seminar!!
> I had alot of guys ask about the Makaira Lures at the seminar. I finally got them posted, sorry for the delay everyone.
> Makaira Lures
> Oh, and the lights too:
> Underwater lights


Yes sir ... We are talking about the next one already...I have had a pile of sponsors want to confirm for next years seminar and I think it will be 10 time better... We had to wing this one but still came out good I think... We will be ready on the next one... Not sure yet if we are going to be having it at Surfside Marina or not yet but Ill let yall know ASAP Hope we do but may need another place ... Sportfishing Magazine will be doing a piece on the seminar Ill post when I find out.... Thanks again to all of you that supported and helped out on the whole deal... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW VAN !!!!!*

:flag: I know the Swordfishing Seminar was a month ago today but it looks like our mission was accomplished... I Think the Every Day Heroes ( Disabled VETS) bought a new van Ill find out more in the morning...







Capt. Ahab


----------

